
Inter: FOSS Variable-Width Font for UIs - mimixco
https://rsms.me/inter/
======
mimixco
After looking at _lots_ of font options for our project, we chose Inter and
are very happy with it. My favorite feature is infinitely-variable widths from
a single font, along with a huge variety of glyphs. And it looks great, too.

